# How good is Datacolor Spyder 4 pro



## J.R. (Mar 12, 2013)

for calibrating my new Dell U2713H monitor?

The dell is my first wide-gamut monitor and I want to calibrate it correctly. How good is the Spyder 4 pro?


----------



## fonts (Mar 12, 2013)

J.R. said:


> for calibrating my new Dell U2713H monitor?
> 
> The dell is my first wide-gamut monitor and I want to calibrate it correctly. How good is the Spyder 4 pro?



I was asking the same question when I bought that monitor. In the end I bought the Xrite Display Pro just cause as of now, its the only one compatible with the hardware calibration. Just waiting on Dell/Xrite to update their software for it >.<


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly, I wish they made the Pantone Huey still. I have had issues with my Datacolor Spyder Pro, even on a normal gamut monitor. When I re-calibrate my monitor it usually takes me several times to get a good calibration. The reason I know that it isn't calibrating correctly is that I have an image of a white/black/grey card and there are times where the black will appear redish or greenish. It usually takes me two/three times to calibrate correctly. 

With my old Pantone Huey it would be one and done. But, since they stopped the updates on the software, I had to move to the Spyder Pro system. Once the system is calibrated though, it keeps the calibration fairly well, the only time I regret it is when I have re-calibrate it every two weeks - month.

My two cents.


----------

